# maple flavor to deer sausage?



## bigbrad123

Anyone out there ever added maple flavoring to deer sausage? If so, how did you do it? How much maple did you add? Was it powder form? I have never done it and am curious how its done. Looking for advice.

Thanks.


----------



## franchi

HHMMMM..........Maple Sausage.....that was some of the best tasting stuff I have had this year. It wasn't ours, but I beleive the guy used plain 'ole (pancake/waffle) maple syrup. I am gonna be meeting one of the guys who made it tonight, so I will ask how much syrup they used per pound of meat.


----------



## bigbrad123

Thanks franchinatersssssssss. I look foward to hearing about it. I was curious if plain old maple syrup was used or some type of powder form or whatever. :beer:


----------



## jimbob357

I made some venison paddy sausage a couple times where I used 10 pounds of venison to 1 pound of maple flavored bacon.
It was plenty maple flavor for me. A little of that goes a long way.


----------



## franchi

Well my source I talked to last night wasn't much help. I forgot he had about 6 bottles of Boone's Farm and a half case of beer gone by a little after 12 noon. He did confirm it was regular maple syrup and they used a few bottles. He couldn't say though if it was a 50 or 100 # batch. I would say experiment a little and add to taste.

I should add that we ending up with a bunch of extra pork so we made it into breakfast pork sausage. We used the powder mix for that and it came out with a good maple flavor as well.


----------



## 3shots

i made a 25 lb batch one time a few years back. if i recall, 1 bottle of aunt jamima is all i used. it had good flavor. it all depends on how much maple flavor you want. i know that valley store supply in minot has a powder mix for a maple flavor that is really good.


----------



## bigbrad123

Well, I talked to the smokeshop people at Hornbachers in Moorhead. They said to add about 8 oz of 100% pure maple syrup for about a 10lb batch. So, I tried it today, but only made the maple for 3 lbs since it was my first time (only added about 2 oz of syrup). I will be stuffing and smoking it tomorrow. Hopefully it tastes good...... :beer: .........and hopefully the sausage is good too!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

So here is my question, I usually use the "backwoods" seasoning packs from LEM, would I add the maple syrup with it or would it be too much?


----------



## bigbrad123

Well, last year when I added the maple syrup, I really couldn't taste it much, so either the amount I listed last year wasn't enough, or the maple syrup I used wasn't very good. I have never used the LEM maple flavored sausage seasoning. I am guessing you wouldn't need to add anymore. I may try it again this year. We'll see.


----------



## Norm70

tried to make some this. i used maple extract and followed the syrup recipe on the back just used more than it called for. Used corn syrup and brown sugar and salt. made a 10 lb batch. I didn't write any of it down, but plan on making more. If anyones interested i can get it to them. I found the key was to add enough salt to it. It really made the difference in the taste. it was alot cheaper than buying pure maple syrup, which i looked into.

oh ya and it tasted awesome. I am going to see how some of it tastes smoked tonight. the other stuff i put in casings but didn't smoke it.


----------

